# BMW E60 M5 Silverstone II - Paint correction



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Hello everybody!

This weekend's project was to get my M5 in shape for the summer. And now we're about there :thumb:.

*Here's my worklist for the weekend:
- changing the summer wheels
- paint correction and protection
- removal of ///M5 trunk badge (to put a black one in)
- installing ///M badges to the brake calipers
- removing the roof spoiler* (I think the top line of the car looks better without the spoiler.)

*Scratches and clearcoat:*
The Silverstone II colour is blueish silver, and it is very good to hide any kind of imperfections. However, if you know about the scratches, you'll want to remove them, right . I've had this car for 6 months now, and I didn't want to do the polishing at winter, so the surface was in condition how I originally got it. Usual swirls, but not many RDS's, fortunately.

*Pads and compounds:*
I started off with familiar combinations; Flex + Menzerna + Lake Country :thumb:.
The first round was done with FLEX PE14-2 + Menzerna PF2500 + Lake Country CCS Yellow Cutting Pad and the second was done with FLEX XC 3401 VRG + Menzerna SF4500 + LC CCS White Polishing Pad. The system worked and nothing more was needed.

*Protection:*
I put the CarPro CQuartz on paint and the wheels had the GTechniq C5 Wheel Armour put earlier.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Process:

1) Pre-wash
- Bilt-Hamber Autofoam
- Polaric Nox-Wax

2) Wash
- Bilt-Hamber Autofoam
- 2BM + microfiber mitt
- AutoGlym Intensive Tar Remover
- Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer Decon Gel

3) Claying
- Sonüs Ultra Fine Detailing Clay
- Meguiar's NXT Car Wash + water as lubricant

4) Polishing
- FLEX PE14-2 + Menzerna PF2500 + Lake Country CCS Yellow Cutting Pad 
- FLEX XC 3401 VRG + Menzerna SF4500 + LC CCS White Polishing Pad

5) LSP
- CarPro CQuartz

6) Others
Tyres:
- Meguiar's Gold Class Endurance Tyre Gel

Wheels:
- GTechniq C5 Wheel Armour (put earlier)

Windows:
- IPA 50%*

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*The starting point and wash*

Here we go!









Poop.

















































































Didn't get much bleeding with Deironizer this time.









Along the wash I removed the trunk badge.









Eat it!


















-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Polishing and protection*

I moved the car into another garage after the wash, and BMW's took over the whole thing! What does it tell about the BMW haha!?


















After connecting the battery tender I started off.


















Scratch gallery. The trunk.









Still trunk.









Left side.



























Right side.


















There were pretty bad scratches over the trunk handle.









These should be bright and shiny.


















The following pics are taken after the rotary.































































The harsher combination was followed with these + FLEX XC 3401 VRG. 









Polishing done.


















-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Badge fun *

Cleaning the rear caliper.









There you go!









Front end.



























-----------------------------------------------------------------

*After pics - Part I*









































































Freedom at last! More pics coming...









Thank you for watching! I'll post more pics as soon as I can :driver:.

- Antti -


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Antti, you do love your beemers! But where was Flat Eric?


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a beast of a car. Nice work. Any outdoor shots?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice work mate! love these machines


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, love the car:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely turnaround


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great work mate and a monster of a car. As above id love to see some more after shots outsode in the sunlight!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you guys, I appreciate it.
Outside pics will follow tonight. It was too late yesterday to choose and process them all .

- Antti -


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Done yourself proud there Antti and that is a nice M5 too, the different to standard bage and wheels make all the difference.


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

More pics from yesterday:

















































































































































- Antti -


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stu---nn---ing..... Simply superb.... :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate it! 

- Antti -


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, stunning car.
Great finish achieved there mate. Love all the mods you have done, subtle but makes the car stand out that little bit more.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Antti, what a stunning piece of work and a great write up too. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thorough work as always antti, great job :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you guys!

- Antti -


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

paintwork now looks fantastic, not sure on the roof but i do love the wheels


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice work.

But aren't you breaking the rules?



Brazo said:


> *Q. I have a detailing company, do I HAVE to join?*
> 
> A. Absolutely NOT. This section of the site has been made due to an increased number of requests by detailers for a place to advertise their business on Detailing World.
> Membership is not compulsory. But you will need to abide by the forum rules of *No Commercial posting or Company advertising in pictures if the post's are deemed commercial they will be removed. Repetitive threads by same individuals could be deemed as commercial. As someone who makes money from detailing regardless of whether you are full time or part time you should not be posting your details in the showroom section.
> *


*

You have your watermark in your images.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263728*


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car!!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm M5 looks awesome, great work :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

AdnanKhan said:


> Nice work.
> 
> But aren't you breaking the rules?
> 
> ...


What?

Are watermarks forbidden? There's no such company or business of any kind behind my watermark. It is only a theme for my car hobby . Please visit the site!
Relax man!

- Antti -


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work man, enjoy your write-ups!!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great work , inspiring as well , my ride s silver also , gives me ideas for products to use as well .


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

That is a very nice car, and looks even better after all your work!

Like the mods as well, give it an even more aggressive look, which for a monster like that suits it well, the only thing that looks odd are the size of the brakes calipers, on a 500bhp 2 ton beast of a car they look tiny, guess it goes to show that the the massive calipers fitted to some road cars are purely there to look pretty


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Such a nice beast.:thumb:


----------

